# Angelurlaub - Het Plashuis Holland



## Vanessa.S (21. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

es geht um einen ''Angelurlaub'' am Het Plashuis in Holland. 
Hat jemand von euch zufällig schonmal mit dem See Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir ein bisschen was erzählen?

Bzw kann mir generell ein paar Tipps geben zwecks Angelurlaub auf Karpfen? Bin auch offen für Erfahrungsberichte aus Frankreich und co. 

Lieber Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Chefkoch85 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub - Het Plashuis Holland*

Servus!

Ich war selbst zwar nich net dort hab aber zufällig bei youtube mal ein ganz interessantes Video über den See gesehen. Leider weis ich nimmer wies heist, wennst dich weng durchklickst findest es aber bestimmt. Da kommt der macher mit Tipps zur Lizenz und natürlich auch zum See um die Ecke. Ach ja a paar fische gibts auch noch zu sehen.

Ansonsten kannst mal bei fisherman holidays (mal googlen) schauen die beschreiben dir auch alles, ausserdem kannst die da direkt anschreiben und Infos erfragen.

Grüßla


----------



## Booser (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub - Het Plashuis Holland*

Hier mal der Link zu einem der Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDHO1PRNxQw


----------



## xxcruiserxx (22. April 2015)

*AW: Angelurlaub - Het Plashuis Holland*

Nabend,

ist schon ein wenig her, jedoch wollte ich den Thread gerne nochmal aktivieren, da ich mich sehr für dieses Gewässer interessiere und diesem dementsprechend gerne mal einen Besuch abstatten würde 

war denn inzwischen mal jemand dort und konnte sich ein Bild verschaffen und ein paar Eindrücke sammeln?

Grüße

Max


----------

